

Why the Geek movement is bad for science - stfu
http://sci2pol.wordpress.com/2012/12/20/why-the-geek-movement-is-bad-for-science/

======
forrestkyle
Thank you for the great perspective. I used to be a card carrying geek,
bragging about how rational and awesome I was for rejecting societal norms.
Then I got a degree in mathematics and realized the universe is huge and
complicated, I am tiny, and my brain is even more tiny.

The more I learn about science and the universe, the more I learn to quietly
respect people who don't understand it, because even though I think I
understand it better than they do, I am still in the group of "people who
don't understand it".

